# Crypt advice?



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi ... brand new here (today). I posted this on the Planted Tank Forum, thought I'd float this by the folks here.

I have a 55 gallon with 220 watts lighting (2 110 watt VHO bulbs) ... I do weekly water changes (30 %), dose with waterchange (Florish, Florish Iron, Florish Excel) plus micro nuitiants (KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4). currently running NO CO2 (although I have a DIY Drum made from 6 inch PVC (12 inches high).

My tank has been running for 3 years ... I have a 3 inch substrait bed ... quartz gravel that I mixed in Laterite when I set it up).

Crypts are doing OK, but not really THRIVING. Hoping to get some really bushy growth.

I just bought a Plant Guild Spot Fertilizing system and made up some pellets last night.

Suggestions/advice for a Crypt Jungle?

Thanks


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine went nuts shortly after I added DIY CO2. They also like a fair amount of current, so make sure it's somewhere in the tank "waving" at you a little.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree. Your best bet is to increase the CO2 content.


----------

